
The intricacies of the Kotlin type system - andraskindler
https://www.kotlindevelopment.com/typical-kotlin/
======
abukros
Wow! Nice article! I'm thrilled to know more about Kotlin's type system.

~~~
andraskindler
I think it is pretty logical in general, not much weirdness anywhere.

